
How Researchers Realized Research 2000's Daily Kos Data Looked Faked - aj
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100629/14033810006.shtml
======
nreece
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1473239>

~~~
aj
Yes I realized it later. Unfortunately, I have no idea how HN let it through.
I was under the impression that there is a dupe detector and I think the URLs
are same :-/

~~~
Hagelin
techdirt.com vs. www.techdirt.com

